# Blind mantis care



## Rachel26 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, I know this is a long shot, but does anyone have any tips or advice on keeping a blind Budwing Mantis. My boyfriend only bought her a couple of weeks ago and when she arrived she was a lot more timid than he expected. When I took her out of the viv to check her over, she showed no signs of aggression and just looked up at the sky. She doesn't react to anything coming to towards her unless it touches her and she's very careful about where she steps. She has managed to catch a couple of crickets on her own, but she hasn't eaten in a few days. For a species that's meant to chase food down, even when they're not hungry, I'm a little worried that she's going to starve to death. I read that keeping crickets in with mantids is dangerous, but she's only accepted one cricket from tweezers and when we tried to feed her that way again she just backed away because she didn't know what it was poking against her and was scared, so I wanted to keep a few crickets in with her to increase her chances of catching a meal. I've read about mealworm being offered, which would probably be less dangerous to her. Has anyone tried feeding these?

How often should Budwing Mantids eat? 
Does anyone have a photo of one that is well fed/ underfed?
Is it possible that she will regain sight after shedding?

Many thanks for any help and suggestions, particularly from experienced keepers/ breeders of this species


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

How do you know that is blind ?

Do you have any close up pics of its eyes ?


----------



## Rachel26 (Nov 7, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> How do you know that is blind ?
> 
> Do you have any close up pics of its eyes ?


I was doubtful that she was blind too at first, but it became quite obvious when she showed absolutely no response to my poking my finger towards her (without touching her); her not reacting when a cricket is in front of her; and her timid movements- almost using her front legs like a blind stick. She also attacked the fake leaves in her viv when she first arrived, which we thought might be because she'd never seen them before, but now realise it's because she couldn't see what they were.


----------



## Rachel26 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Now this is interesting.. Mantids have multiple eyes so to be stone cold blind is unusual. 

I'd suggest getting a set of tweezers and locusts, hold the locust by its back legs and gently touch the mantis with it. The elongated body's easier to grab and they're not ad strong as mealworms when it comes to the fight.

EDIT; has it shed in your care? Could be retained shed over the eyes however if the humiditys alright this wouldn't be a drama really and ive not seen it happen before


----------



## Rachel26 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ahh, that might explain why she was standing on her back legs and arching backwards as she moved her head around the first time I picked her up. She might have some sight left in part of her eye(s). 

She's not shed since we've had her. I'm hoping that it is just stuck shed, or something that can be fixed when she sheds. I spray her viv every 2-3 days, but might get a hygrometer in there to make sure the humidity is high enough.

Thank you for the advice Addymk2!


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Rachel26 said:


> Ahh, that might explain why she was standing on her back legs and arching backwards as she moved her head around the first time I picked her up. She might have some sight left in part of her eye(s).
> 
> She's not shed since we've had her. I'm hoping that it is just stuck shed, or something that can be fixed when she sheds. I spray her viv every 2-3 days, but might get a hygrometer in there to make sure the humidity is high enough.
> 
> Thank you for the advice Addymk2!


No dramas let us know how she gets on!


----------



## Rachel26 (Nov 7, 2011)

Finally! She's eaten. Today I ended up chopping off a mealworms head and putting the juicy end to her mouth. It took her a while before she would hold it for herself, but she did in the end. I tried feeding her another in the same way once she'd finished, but she just took a few bites and dropped it so I'll try again tomorrow. Still no shed, but hopefully she will do as she gains weight.


----------



## HerpvetUK (Aug 24, 2009)

Rachel26 said:


> Finally! She's eaten. Today I ended up chopping off a mealworms head and putting the juicy end to her mouth. It took her a while before she would hold it for herself, but she did in the end. I tried feeding her another in the same way once she'd finished, but she just took a few bites and dropped it so I'll try again tomorrow. Still no shed, but hopefully she will do as she gains weight.
> image


Glad to hear she's started eating. Just a suggestion that it might be worth getting a vet to have a look at her, since they might be able to see a cause with an opthalmoscope, and/or give ointment drops that might help. Even specifically dropping moisturising drops on the eyes might help release a retained shed.

Hope she continues to do well.


----------

